#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  How does a payment process in a marketplace work?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

The main purpose of any marketplace is to facilitate better transactions between users.
I would like to know the optimization and working methods of marketplace payment processing.


Can someone explain me how does market place payment process work?


Thank You!

----------

